# Dog wont eat his food!



## Spdster (Oct 5, 2008)

My dog has become very picky and wont eat his food. I have been feeding him beef or chicken for the past few months because he wont eat his food(Eukanuba). When i try to fee him anything else he tends to put his paws down look and run. After researching, i decided to take away his bowl of dog food and maybe change up his food? What do you guys recommend? He wont eat his food and when i feed him chicken or beef, i have to hand feed him. Thanks


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi there  Before I try to answer ....How old is your little guy? And did he become picky all of a sudden, has he been eating his Eukanuba for a while now?

Chicken and Beef can be good, however, they may not provide all the nutrients that a dog needs. I feed mine a combination of a good kibble, along with ground beef (mince) and sometimes mix it up and give them chicken with the kibble.

If you are thinking of changing his food, there are many high quality foods available, that do supply all the nutrients that they need. If you need any suggestions, feel free to ask!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, your first problem is that you're feeding chicken and beef. Why would any dog want to eat dry kibble when they can have fresh, moist meat? lol

Stop feeding any extra treats or foods other than the kibble you want him to eat.

Next, you will want to stop feeding Eukanuba -- it's one of the lowest quality foods there is. Check the reviews on www.dogfoodanalysis.com to find a 4, 5, or 6-star rated food to feed.

If you refuse to give him anything other than his kibble, he will eventually get hungry enough and eat it on his own. Just don't give him the option to eat anything else. Dogs won't starve themselves unless there is a health problem.


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

My puppy came to me on Eukanuba and he wasn't too crazy about it, either. I have recently changed to Natural Balance Duck and Potatoes and he eats it all everytime. 

Maybe for a couple of days, you can just coat his dry kibble with 1/2 teaspoon of Gerber Stage 2 chicken w/ gravy babyfood to get him back to eating the kibble. It'll make the kibble smell tasty to him. If he's not eating regularly, he might suffer low energy and low blood sugar.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

How old is he?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Spdster @ Jan 8 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701466


> My dog has become very picky and wont eat his food. I have been feeding him beef or chicken for the past few months because he wont eat his food(Eukanuba). When i try to fee him anything else he tends to put his paws down look and run. After researching, i decided to take away his bowl of dog food and maybe change up his food? What do you guys recommend? He wont eat his food and when i feed him chicken or beef, i have to hand feed him. Thanks[/B]



maybe his bowl made a sound that scared him? that happend to me with heini once and he wouldn't touch that bowl no more.

I hope you will find the reason and your charlie will eat properley again. maybe you should contact the vet, just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Spdster (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the response! He just turned a year old! I bought him eukanuba because the breeder told me to feed him that. I tried something new the other day. I took his bowl away and cleaned it up. I bought a can of pedigree chicken & rice puppy food just to test. Well, i put it in the bowl and gave it to him. He looked at me and wouldnt eat it and when i walked away..he ate it all! I bought some more cans of pedigree and brought home again, he wouldnt eat it no matter what. I understand pedigree isnt great food but i just wanted to try it out since the local pet store was closed. Also, he became picky all of a sudden!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It concerns me a little that he just, after a year, stopped eating his standard food and has become really picky. To me it seems as though there might be something wrong. Also, you mentioned that you have to hand feed him the beef or chicken, that he won't eat it from the bowl; that also makes me wonder what is wrong. I might suggest a visit or at least a phone call to the vet to discuss what is going on.

Second, my mom's german shepard once started doing this and it was determined that it did have something to do with a noise that was made near his food dish or by his food dish (we never figured it out). My mom had to move the location in which he was fed and change his bowls and food to get him to start eating. This can be very expensive if there is a different reason for the lack of eating (she had taken the dog to the vet first to rule out any stomach or digestive problems).

If he ate the pedigree the first night then perhaps there is nothing wrong and he's just being a stinker. In that case I woudl leave him no choice but to eat in the 10 minutes you leave his dish down each time and eventually he will eat it. 

As a side note, have you checked his bowel movements and his water consumption - does everything appear to be normal? Abnormality might also be a sign that you need to visit the vet.


----------

